# Cows Eating Tree Bark



## ct01r (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a question regarding feed: a neighbor has two cows (well, actually a cow and a bull) that are eating bark off of several trees. They look healthy, not malnourished looking. My neighbor feeds them every day, and there's often grass available (although right now the grass is buried in 8 - 10 inches of snow). Is this a sign of missing nutrients from their diet? It's not a random thing, there are 4 trees by their shelter and one or two by the road that have their bark eaten off from the ground to about 4 feet up. I was hoping to talk to the neighbor and give him a suggestion or two. He's a great neighbor who is generally very conscientous about things. Thanks! Curt


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Nope bark tastes great to cows. Mine like the oak tree bark and white pine. Maple is their 1 best choice but I have them fenced off. I have been known to fence off an area with trees that needed cribbing to make more pasture. Cows and goats are great pasture makers.


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope its not bad. I have put my highland in pastures for people just to eat their trees. They do a wonderful job clearing stuff out. As long as they are feed I don't see the problem.


----------



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have mine in a bit of woods i want to clear for a yard. They are eating the bark well. I just hope they eat the brush, too.


----------



## ct01r (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow, thanks for the responses! I'm suprised, but relieved that it's normal. Curt


----------

